# 2007 Mercury - immer noch gut?



## 4element (13. April 2007)

möchte mir einen Rahmen besorgen - irgendwie hat er noch was. 
Wie ist die Lackqualität von Bergwerk und welche Rahmengröße benötige ich bei 180cm?
Ach ja, die Farbe  auf der HP ist in:
8023 braun
1015 beige
matt oder glanz

oder 

2004 orange
9003 weiß
matt oder glanz 

gefällllllt 

THX


----------



## daif (14. April 2007)

hi,

der Mercury ist ein sehr steifer Rahmen und die LackqualitÃ¤t ist (bis auf seltene Ausnahmen) sehr gut!
Minus: Er ist recht schwer! Und wenn du so willst, ist er im Vergleich mit anderen Rahmen entweder teuer fÃ¼r sein alter (Entwicklung-den gibts schon ewig so) bzw. fÃ¼r den Preis bekommst bei anderen Herstellern leichtere "neuere" Rahmen.

FÃ¼r mich ist der Mercury ein Rahmen fÃ¼r die Ewigkeit. Stabil und schÃ¶n!
Wenn dir das 7xxâ¬ Wert ist, dann nimm einen!
Du kannst auch den teureren und leichteren SL nehmen, der hat aber nicht die superschÃ¶nen Ausfallenden die der normale Mercury hat.

Bei 180cm kommt es auf die SchrittlÃ¤nge und auf deine Vorliebe an. Kannst M oder L nehmen. Berechne fÃ¼r dich mal die optimale OberrohrlÃ¤nge. Bei mir hat's damals 585mm ergeben. Ich bin 181cm und fahre noch den M (585mm Oberrohr)! Damit bin ich an der angegebenen Obergrenze fÃ¼r M. Ich habe aber einen 120mm Vorbau und so trotzdem ne Recht sportliche Sitzposition.
Geh zum HÃ¤ndler und lass dich beraten. Bzw. fahr am besten mal M und L Probe. Achte aber dabei auf gleiche VorbaulÃ¤ngen.

grÃ¼Ãe,
daif, der sein Mercury trotz 2kg Rahmengewicht liebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blindmarathon (23. April 2007)

hi,

der Rahmen bezüglich hätt ich auch eine Frage:

kostet das geringere gewicht dem Mercury SL im vergleich zum normalem Mercury an Stabilität? Ich meine desweiteren irgendwas von max 90kg gehört zu haben.

Wenn man sich durch die Bildergalerien klickt und zerstörte Bergwerkrahmen sieht tut ja das Auge weh...


MfG


----------



## daif (23. April 2007)

begwerkrahmen brechen nicht mehr (und nicht weniger) als irgendwelche anderen Rahmen. Sowas gibts immer und überall. Sei es Materialfehler oder falscher Gebrauch... Musst nur mal bei anderen Herstellern schauen...

Ich meine auch dass es eine Gewichtsbeschränkung auf den SL Rahmen gibt.
Bin aber nicht sicher. Ein kurzer Anruf bei BW sollte das klären können ;-)

grüße


----------



## blindmarathon (24. April 2007)

War eher darauf bezogen ob die SL Rahmen anfälliger für Brüche wären als die normalen Mercurys.
Seit wann gibts den die SL Version?


Ich spiele ebenfalls mit dem Gedanken ein neues Rad zu besorgen. Bergwerk finde ich interresant - aber welches? Deshalb die Fragen



daif schrieb:


> Für mich ist der Mercury ein Rahmen für die Ewigkeit. Stabil und schön!



würdest du das auch über den SL sagen?
In dieser Presiregion erwartet man ja auch einen für die Ewigkeit 


Gruß


----------



## 4element (24. April 2007)

hat sich bei mir erledigt - Liteville bringt heuer oder spätestens nächstes Jahr ein Hardtail, grins.


----------



## daif (24. April 2007)

@4element
hmmm, bin ja gespannt! wird allerdings schwer da was "revolutionär neues/funktionierendes" zu bringen ;-). Da kann man ja net mit der Federung spielen 
Die sollen lieber den Federweg etwas erhöhen (Für Endurogabeln bis 150/160mm), dann wär's bei mir definitiv in der Auswahl der potentiellen Fullies. Aber ne Eröhung auf 125mm kommt ja glaub schon mittels anderer Umlenkhebel oder so (hab ich irgendwo gelesen).

@blindmarathon
also kaputt bekommt man alles, wenn man nur richtig versucht, wie oben schon gesagt!
Ich bin bei weitem kein Rahmenspezialist und teile hier nur mein gefährliches Halbwissen mit  Ob der SL so "haltbar" wie der normale ist k.A. Dünnere Wandstärke, andere Ausfallenden....
Seit wanns das SL gibt? Da bin ich mir auch nicht 100% sicher. 2003/2004, eins von beiden. 2004 gabs es auf jeden Fall schon. 2002 gabs das Mercury Race, was sich aber soweit ich weiss nur in der Ausstattung unterscheidet, nicht vom Rahmen her (also wie heute bei den Austattungsvarianten Ecco, Endurance, .....)

Frag mal hier 
http://bergwerk-union.de/BWUForum/phpBB2/index.php
Da gibts n paar SL Fahrer wenn ich mich net irre 

grüße


----------



## blindmarathon (24. April 2007)

hab was herausgefunden:  http://www.bergwerk-union.de/Bike/TechCorner/Mercury/2004/mercury_sl_2004.pdf


für die faulen: SL max 90kg


----------



## UKW (25. April 2007)

Das Mercury SL wurde 2003 eingeführt. Es gab zu dieser Zeit sogar ein Rennteam mit zwei Fahrern (Kathrin Schwing und ich glaube ihr Partner Ralf Ball). Ist aber nach einem Jahr oder so wieder aufgelöst worden.

Zur Haltbarkeit des Mercury SL kann ich nichts sagen. Da es leichter und dünnwandiger als das Endurance oder Ecco ist dürfte es auch weniger widerstandsfähig sein. Das belegt die "Gewichtsbeschränkung" auf 90 Kilo.

Ich möchte übrigens einmal mehr abraten von Bergwerk-Modellen, die mit Klarpulver lackiert sind. Das miese Zeug ist undicht, Korrsion unterwandert die Schicht und die Sache mündet letztlich in einer Neubehandlung des gesamten Rahmens. Keinesfalls dem Preis angemessen. Leidvolle Erfahrung!

Gruß
UKW


----------



## Brägel (25. April 2007)

UKW schrieb:


> Es gab zu dieser Zeit sogar ein Rennteam mit zwei Fahrern (Kathrin Schwing und ich glaube ihr Partner Ralf Ball).
> Gruß
> UKW



Nur mal so nebenbei: Katrin ohne h und Matthias Ball (nicht Ralf).  

Gruß
Brägel


----------



## raffic (25. April 2007)

Bei meinem Mercury von 2002 ist der Klarlack eigentlich noch OK. Und ansonsten bin ich auch noch immer superzufrieden damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UKW (26. April 2007)

@Brägel: Danke!

@raffic: Sieh Dir doch mal ganz genau die Stellen um die Aufkleber an, Wenn Du da nicht helle Pünktchen findest - mit denen fängt alles an - dann hast Du Glück gehabt.

Hatte seinerzeit noch mit Toni Nachbauer (kennt den noch jemand?) am Telefon  darüber diskutiert. Er gab rückhaltlos zu, daß das Problem bekannt und nicht zu ändern sei. Über letzteres hab ich mich damals schon gewundert...


----------



## daif (26. April 2007)

@UKW
das ist natürlich schade mit deinem Rahmen und die Aussage von Toni wundert mich..
BW lässt ja pulvern, ich glaube mittlerweile auch wieder bei Götz. Hatten hier einen Fall, an den sich glaub ich fast jeder erinnert. Ein rosafarbenes Faunus W.I.L.D. da bekam die (Klar-) Pulverbeschichtung glaub 3 mal Risse oder so...schon traurig.
Andererseits gibts sehr viele bei denen ist nix. Also ich würde behaupten, dass die Lackqualität bei BW eigentlich schon sehr gut ist!
Bei mir (2003 Rahmen) ist alles i.O. Keine Bläschen, gar nix!! Und bei den anderen BW Fahrern die ich kenn ist auch nix. 

Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Magura Marta  Bei vielen funktioniert sie einwandfrei und die Leute sind begeistert. Andere haben Probleme mit undichten Bremsen und "luft ziehen" (wie meine  ) und raten deshalb von der Bremse ab! Ich kann beide Seiten verstehen....


----------



## UKW (27. April 2007)

Ich habe ein Gemini von 2002 und ein Mercury von 2003.

Bei beiden derselbe Peeling-Effekt beim Klarpulver.

Anthony IV meinte mir gegenüber am Telefon, jaja, das sei bekannt, sie hätten schon einige Reklamationen bekommen, man müsse den Rahmen neu pulvern lassen. Außerhalb der Garantiezeit natürlich auf Kosten des Kunden.

Wie gesagt, wenn Dein Rahmen nix hat freu Dich.

UKW


----------

